# Dragonwood



## Daveslaney (20 Jan 2018)

Took delivery of my aquascaper 600 on wensday. So put this scape together today with some dragonstine and wood i had.
Used tropica growth substrate and tropica soil. I have alot more wood roots to add for the detailing this waa aa far as i got with it today. Lighting is a twinstar 600S. 
Filtration is tetratec 1200 around 1200ltrs a hour. Co2 will be through a inline diffuser or neo intank diffuser not decided upon this yet. The glass lilly pipes and inline are only on temporarily i will be ordering stainless steel pipes once they are back in stock.
Planting will be along a nature style with a hc plus hairgrass carpet. S repens then various stems at the back.
Moss and buces on the wood. Will use alot of plants i have in my existing tank.
Heres a couple of pics of the progress so far any comments welcomed.
Sorry for the picture quality i only have my phone.


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Jan 2018)

Planted the tank out with some plants and moss i have from the existing tank.
Still the stems to go in at the back. Will have to order some HC and Hairgrass for the front carpet area.
The rocks on the back left are only there to stop the wood from floating up once it becomes waterlogged i will remove these and plant the back out with stems.
First day of life.


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2018)

Well done

(can I say I preferred the first hardscape version sans that upright driftwood )


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Jan 2018)

Thanks Alto.
Little update removed the excess rocks from the back left. Even though the s repens was from my other tank it is looking a little pale after the replant. Will give it and the fissendens a couple of weeks to grow in before i trim and tidy it up.
Planted some Bylxa on the left side.


Doseing with tropica ferts plus special N. Doing a 40% water change every other day at the min. Photoperiod is 6 hrs.


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Jan 2018)

Added some verious Rotala and Lidwigia stems to the back.
Added some more Buce sp red ti the middle. Then added a little HC and H Araguaia the the front section. Will add more of this to carpet the front when available.
https://flic.kr/p/Eb3zyx


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Jan 2018)

Dont think the flickr pic worked?


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Feb 2018)

Tank seems to be filling in quite nicely. Still some more planting to do. Added a few fire red shrimp and a few green neons from the other tank. Heres a quick video i did on my phone earlier.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Feb 2018)

A couple of top views of the rotalas and lugwigia in the back ground. Should fill in well once they have had a few trims.


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Feb 2018)

Planted out the front with HC and Glosso today. Will hopefully carpet out the front. Time to let it grow.


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Feb 2018)

Not going to bad getting ready for the first trim soon. The S Repens is looking better to say this is classed as a easy plant i dont think so. Seems very susceptible to change.

 
Added some green neons and fire red shrimps.
Pic from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Feb 2018)

3 weeks in now. Changed the large lilly pipe for a smaller one i had.
Added a Chihiros Doctor 3 in the week.
The glosso seems to be doing better than the hc in the front although growing a bit upright at the min. Hopefully it will lay flatter to the substrate once it takes hold more?
Think i will give it another week then give it a trim.
Sorry for the pic quality only have my phone at the min.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Feb 2018)

Looks great Dave, you've certainly planted for instant impact


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Mar 2018)

Thanks Tim alot of the plants where from the other tank. So had alot to go at.
Ran out of tropica ferts so back on EI now.
Gave the glosso H Japan and rotalas a trim. Managed to tread on and break the skimmer intake when i took it off to clean and left on floor at side of tank while doing a water change. So have put the Ehiem skimmer in untill i can get a new intake part.
Getting a little BBA mainly on the wood removed some with toothbrush on water change will get some liquid carbon in the week and spot dose with that too.
Overall though quite happy with how its growing in. Pic from today.


----------



## Angus (4 Mar 2018)

Nice colour on those buces they have really changed since the 18th... lovely tank.


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Mar 2018)

Thanks Fozzie .
Not alot has changed really still battling with BBA while the tank balances out.
Did a large water change and trim today.
Heres a pic and short video from today.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Mar 2018)

Looks fantastic. It's like a Dutch Nature Scape.


----------



## Daveslaney (20 Mar 2018)

Thanks Tim.
Finally seems like im getting top side of the BBA. Removed the large rock from the back right and planted space with some more rotala and lugwigia. Trimmed the glosso right back. 
Pic from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Mar 2018)

Photos are not my strong point as you can tell.
But heres a couple of pics of the rotalas from the top and a bit better pic of the tank with a bit less light glare.


----------



## Dominik_K (23 Mar 2018)

Wow, I have to say, that I was pretty sceptic opening this thread and seeing the first images. But the development is huge. That tank looks amazing, nice work there. As a little hint: I would try to grow the hygro a bit more compact i think


----------



## Daveslaney (23 Mar 2018)

Thanks Dominik.
Take onboard what you say about the Hygro it was getting lost in the glosso before i trimmed it right back thats why its abit tall.The H Japan too it grows like a weed and can become a little invasive.Once the tank grows in and  settles a bit  more i may swap the H japan out for some bolbitis and more Buce sp where it is now.


----------



## Daveslaney (23 Mar 2018)

Side on view of the tank just before lights off.


----------



## buttons (29 Mar 2018)

Tank looks amazing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Apr 2018)

Thanks James.
Think the BBA has finally run its course near all gone now. Think it was a combination of a immature tank and me adding to much urea in the ferts. Now I have the ferts balance right things are getting better.
Gave it a good trim. Pics from today.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Apr 2018)

This is luxurious! Well done


----------



## Daveslaney (8 Apr 2018)

Thanks cookies.
Maintenance today. Trimmed the Glosso. Trimmed the hygro down and pinched the growing tips out the smaller plants hopefully will keep it smaller.
Trimmed the H Japan right back. Put a few sprigs of this on top of the wood a couple of weeks ago. See pic.
The Buces have started to flower. Added a little Bolbitis to the wood in the centre. Pics from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (8 Apr 2018)

Argh posted same pic twice
Here should be a top view of the wood. Showing the H Japan.


----------



## Daveslaney (15 Apr 2018)

Not a lot happening really. Did a water change and trim today.
Really like the way the colours are coming out in the Buces now.
Pics from today.


----------



## Sarpijk (15 Apr 2018)

Lovely tank! What do you reckon is the way to bring out some colour in buces? Is it strong light?


----------



## MJF90 (16 Apr 2018)

lovely wildernis!


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Apr 2018)

Sarpijk said:


> Lovely tank! What do you reckon is the way to bring out some colour in buces? Is it strong light?


Thankyou.
I think the RGB helps bring the colours out.
But I also dose micros daily first thing in the morning and macros daily at lights on.
Since I had the BBA issues I have also dosed 5ml of liquid carbon daily as well as the gas. I think this seems to bring the Buces along better too. Maybe it helps break the celators down in the micros making them more available to the plants? Don't know really. But they have defenantly come along better since I have been adding the liquid carbon.


----------



## Petra R (22 Apr 2018)

What I love about this tank is that it looks like it "just grew that way" 
It's like a lucious, joyful wilderness.
Gorgeous!


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Apr 2018)

Thank you Petra..
Did the usual maintenance today trimmed the stems and glossy right back then decided to remove the Hygro altogether thought while I at it I will remove the H Japan too as they where growing to wild. Got some landscape rock and the hammer and bolster and added some rockwork to the scape where the H japan was. The buces arnt in thier final position yet just wedged them into the cracks in the rocks for now. Will finalise their positions in the week.
Just needs to grow in a bit now.
Pic from today.


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Apr 2018)

Looks great bud not sure how I missed it journal glad I've found it though


----------



## Daveslaney (1 May 2018)

Thankyou.
Added a bit more wood to the middle a few more Buces and some Mini 

 jarva fern.
Pic from today.


----------



## cosmin_ruz (2 May 2018)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Daveslaney (13 May 2018)

Thanks.
Here's what the tank looks like when not been trimmed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Jul 2018)

Been a while. So bit of a update.
Due to lack of trimming the Bylxa got so dense it detached from the substrate and floated to the surface. So replaced it with some crypts.
Bit of Algae here and there mainly on the rocks. But overall pleased with the way the tank is going.Need to cean the lilly pipes and diffuser when i do the water change tomorrow.
Pic from today.


----------



## TBRO (22 Jul 2018)

Lovely tank. I’ve had similar experience with Blyxa. Wondering if it would help to nip out the growing tip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Jul 2018)

Thank you.
No Idea about the Blyxa to be honest first time I've grown it and wasn't to sure about how to trim it. So I left it till it was to late. When I tried replanting it it just didn't seem to want to root again  I have replanted  some small portions in front of the crypts seems to be holding for now.
Prob like you say pinching out the Growing tips would keep it in check.


----------



## Nubias (23 Jul 2018)

Looking great


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Jul 2018)

Plant paradise 

Good job


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Aug 2018)

Thanks for all the likes and kind comments.
Did a bit of a trim and water change today. Plan on doing a more serious trim and maybe changing out a few of the stems in the near future. Would like to try some Rotala HRa.
Pic from today.


----------



## alto (27 Aug 2018)

Well done 


Looking back I preferred that middle moss (on dragon stone) when it was trimmed close to the shape of the stone providing more slope (perspective) 

The EA 600 has such great depth but it seems lost in the present plant overgrowth (though photography is an important element in emphasizing that depth perspective)

Of course my own 60 x 45 tank is currently way overgrown too  
- with near zero depth perspective


----------



## buttons (29 Aug 2018)

Tank looks awesome  I've PM'd you regarding some Rotala H'ra I have for sale. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2018)

Thanks for all the likes and kind comments.
Decided the tank was getting a bit overgrown and tired to be honest didn't realise just how overgrown it was untill I started doing a major trim. So decided to do a bit of a rescape while I was at it. Removed the Glosso carpet from the front siphoned out the soil and went for a sand foreground. Added so Rotala HRa to the right side trimmed the s repens and moss right back. Still a work in progress some of plants look a bit sorry at the min due to the heavy trim. But hopefully will bounce back when grown in. Water still a bit cloudy but think you can see the general idea.
Pic from today.


----------



## rebel (5 Sep 2018)

With the latest iternation, depth has improved greatly!!


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Sep 2018)

Thanks.
Have gone back to the inline diffuser with the APS filter booster used as a reactor. Stops the lemonade look in the tank.
Have changed to a leaner dosing DIY ADA mix. Will see how this goes.
Added a few small rocks in the sand and planted some P Helferi and some Marsilea around them.
Pics from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Sep 2018)

Bit of a update. The plants seem to be bouncing back ok after the heavy trim.
The corys and shrimp keep mixing the soil with the sand unfortunately I got a bit to close to the moss on the middle stone with the syphon and sucked a lot of it off. Hopefully will grow back to eventually cover the stone again. Hopefully will be able to keep on top of the trimming and keep it all together now.
Pics from today the one from the top is to hopefully show the new growth on the rotalas.


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Sep 2018)

Pearling Buces.


----------



## Daveslaney (29 Sep 2018)

Bit of a update. Did a water change and a bit of a trim today.
Couple of pics from today.


----------



## J@mes (29 Sep 2018)

Looks great Dave  I see the magnetic glass cleaner, do you need to use it much?


----------



## Daveslaney (29 Sep 2018)

Thanks James.
I usually go round the glass once weekly when I do the water change to remove the film then along the water line to remove the line left by my hardish water.
Since I added the sand I have been getting a little cyno along the front glass too. I remove that with a credit card then siphon it out. Sometimes I'm just to lazy to remove the magnet after.


----------



## TBRO (29 Sep 2018)

I really like the pad of fissidens and Buce, looks very natural, like a branch in a rain forest  Those corys look mischievous! Lush tank T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (29 Sep 2018)

Thanks.
Yes the corys love digging in the sand.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Sep 2018)

Wow, great plant growth, great colour and a great progression 
Cheerio.


----------



## Daveslaney (30 Sep 2018)

Thanks Ady.


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Sep 2018)

Looks good mate prefer the sand at the front does give it more depth wish my fissedens would look that full maybe in time


----------



## CooKieS (30 Sep 2018)

Tank looks nice, very natural.

What are these tetra sp please? With the red fins?


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Sep 2018)

Looking great, love all the different textures and colours.


----------



## Daveslaney (30 Sep 2018)

Thanks Jay, cookies and Tim.
The Tetras are Columbian Tetras got them from the LFS. But unfortunately they are very prone to jumping I started with 10. Have 6 left now. Found the others on various mornings on the floor near the tank. So not ideal for a open top tank.


----------



## Daveslaney (30 Sep 2018)

Here's a closer pic of one taken with my phone. They have a lovely blue sheen along the backs and body. They are a lively peaceful fish. But I wouldn't get them again due to the jumping unless the tank had a cover.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Sep 2018)

They are very nice fish, I've kept them myself in a jungle type scape..


----------



## Daveslaney (7 Oct 2018)

Not a lot happening really. A lot of plans in the pipeline. But not got around to doing any yet. Did the usual 50% weekly water change and trimmed the Rotala and moss today.
Pics from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Oct 2018)

Did the usual trim and water change today. Getting quite a few pest snails of late. So got 3 of these little guys to help try keep them down.


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Oct 2018)

Usual trim and 50% water change today, trimmed the stems a bit more than usual to try and get more shape to the bushes.
Really think the colours are coming out more in the plants with the leaner dosing?.
Pic from today.


----------



## SeanOB (21 Oct 2018)

incredible!! This has seen some interesting changes and impressive growth since it started, love it at every stage too.


----------



## Marklj 1967 (26 Oct 2018)

Great looking tank


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Oct 2018)

Thanks Sean and Mark.
Got some pogostemon Stellata today. Just threw in the tank on the weights for now.
Plan on removing the Rotala from the back right and planting it there to provide a different plant texture.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Oct 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> I usually go round the glass once weekly when I do the water change to remove the film then along the water line to remove the line left by my hardish water.


Hey Dave,
Unsure why I didn't spot this thread before; great viewing and now on my watchlist.
I tried a Dennerle Cleanator on the waterline left by my hard water, I was worried about it scratching my glass but it worked wonders and no scratches- worth a try in my opinion.


----------



## Siege (26 Oct 2018)

See what you think to the stellata, I found the stems too heavy/thick and tall in my EA600. Lovely plant though 

Cleanator is brilliant!


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Oct 2018)

Hi Andrew.
Will keep my eyes out for a Cleanator thanks.
Siege
Take on board what you say about the stellata being big for this size tank. But really like the look of this plant want to give it a try. Being a stem will this branch when trimmed?


----------



## Marklj 1967 (27 Oct 2018)

That plant looks stunning the cleanator sponge is a great cleaning sponge


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Nov 2018)

Here we go with V3.
Lay the branch with the fissedens and Buces on down on the right side. Removed most of the Rotalas from the right side and replaced with lugwigia super red.
Removed the Rotalas from the back left and replaced with pogostemon selatta.
Time to let it grow in now for a couple of months prob do a total rescape after Santa has been.


Pic from today.


----------



## DutchMuch (3 Nov 2018)

Holy

Cow

The colors are vibrant, the depth is DEEP, the plants are healthy, what more could a guy ask for?


----------



## Marklj 1967 (3 Nov 2018)

That’s one stunning tank


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Nov 2018)

Thanks Mark and Dutch. Think I'm just a fiddler I look on the internet at other tanks and think that would look nice in mine so end up changing things around.
Been watching Green Aqua videos on Utube some stunning tanks on there. Thinking of a triangular layout next time. But don't know if that style will work in a 600. So might get a 900 next year and do the next scape in that.
A couple of pics from today first from sat on the sofa. The second from my chair.


----------



## Costa (5 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Here's a closer pic of one taken with my phone. They have a lovely blue sheen along the backs and body. They are a lively peaceful fish. But I wouldn't get them again due to the jumping unless the tank had a cover.View attachment 118223



Colombian tetras aren't jumpers. How many have you got? If <10 they are maybe stressed. I have a large school of 25 in my tank and they school and shoal very novely.


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Nov 2018)

I had 10 but have found 5 on the floor at the side of the tank with in the first month of getting them, mainly in the mornings. So they have jumped out in the night.
My light does sunrise sunset, so doesnt go on or off suddenly. Al the other fish plus the 5 colombian tetras that remain are fine?


----------



## Marklj 1967 (5 Nov 2018)

what a stunner I can only hope


----------



## Raquascape (8 Nov 2018)

Stunning, densely planted, what's not there to love! Fantastic work OP


----------



## Daveslaney (12 Nov 2018)

Thanks.
Stellata and lugwigia are filling in the back quite well.
Couple of pics from today.


----------



## CooKieS (12 Nov 2018)

Nice plants paradise, rescape soon?


----------



## Daveslaney (13 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Nice plants paradise, rescape soon?


Thanks. Yes will keep this one going for another couple of months till the new year got a couple of things I want to try on the co2 distribution first . Then rescape either change to a 900 or a rescape in this.
Need to make a scape box and see if my ideas will work in the 600.


----------



## Dreadlockdog (13 Nov 2018)

Really like this part, looks great!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (20 Nov 2018)

Got fed up with trying to keep the soil out of the sand at the front. Must admit the corys and shrimp don't help..
So in the process of fiddling with the forground again.
Will try and update this later if I get time.


----------



## Daveslaney (20 Nov 2018)

Found it a PITA to try and keep the sand foreground clean and I was getting cyno bacteria along the sand line at the front of the tank. So decided to syphon the sand out and replaced with tropica soil power. Removed the Marcia and S Repens from the front right. Once the plants where removed it revealed a small cave so I made a pathway leading up to this with rocks and river gravel.
Planted the front out with HC hopefully this will grow in ok and carpet the front.
The P Stellata has rocketed to the top of the tank only been in a couple of weeks. Fear this may get to big for the tank. But will give it a couple of months see how it goes. Would love to let this grow out of the tank. If I can figure a way out how to hang the light or even poss a different light i can hang.
Have wrote a letter to Santa for a Solar RGB.
Pics from today.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Nov 2018)

Better than Ever!

Path can even be improved by adding sand over the Gravel.

That P.stellata in the back left looks too big IMO.

Otherwise congrats, I like it very much. What's your ferts routine with All that plants?


----------



## Marklj 1967 (21 Nov 2018)

Looking very good


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Nov 2018)

Thanks.
I had thought about mixing some sand in with the gravel to be honest. Will give it a try when i get some time at the weekend.
I agree the P Stellata will get to big. But I really like this plant so want to give it a bit of time to see how it develops in case I get a bigger tank in the future.
I mix my own ferts along the lines of ADA mixes.
Got the details from Nuno M Crystal mountain journal. But I add a bit more N to the mix. I prefer to use measuring spoons to make the mixes.
Micro mix is
1 tsp of APFUK micro mix.
12 taps mgs04.
Mixed in 500ml bottle.
Dose 10ml daily.
Macro mix
1/2 tsp KN03
1/6 tsp urea
1/6 tsp NH4NO3
1/2 tsp KH2PO4
6 tsp K2So4
Mixed in 500ml bottle.
I dose 10ml daily at lights on when the PH is lowest as using urea and NH4 in the mix. But I do think the different sources of N help.
I also dose 5ml of Seachem iron( ferrous gluconate)twice weekly for a alternate source of FE.


----------



## TBRO (25 Nov 2018)

Lush looking plants Dave! I like the cave, do you have any dwarf chiclids in there? 

I like the Hugo Kamishi fine gravel from AGs would look nice as a finer grade amongst the bigger gravel you have. Don’t get the HK sand though it’s like dust, just floats around the tank! 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Nov 2018)

TBRO said:


> Lush looking plants Dave! I like the cave, do you have any dwarf chiclids in there?
> Thanks. No Dwarf chiclids in the tank. But the pygmy chain loaches seem to hang out in the cave a lot of the time now.


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Nov 2018)

Bit of a update. Still need to get some finer gravel to finish the path off. Had some melt on the HC, but seems to be filling in along the front ok.
Hacked the stellata back a bit and moved the light further to wards the back of the tank to get it to grow in a more upright position. Really need to get a proper camera.
Phone pic from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Dec 2018)

Added some course sand into the gravel on the path. Still a little work to do on this.
Trimmed the stellata and lugwigia down a little at the back.
Pic from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Dec 2018)

Not a lot happening really. The HC is slowly filling in the front. Trying to get some emersed growth on top of the wood. Hygro and moss mainly. But seems to be getting zapped by the close proximity of the light..
Pic from today.


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Dec 2018)

All sparkly after a large water change.


----------



## aquacoen (27 Dec 2018)

Nice to see the progress you make in the composition! Lovely tank and healthy plants


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jan 2019)

Did a Water change and trim today.
As you may have seen on other posts changed the light to a Chihiros Vivid. Over a year old now but Will keep this scape running for a couple of months more.
Pic from today


----------



## TBRO (26 Jan 2019)

Amazing how many cherry shrimp are there. They must be very happy! Pogestomon is a cool plant, don’t see it so much these days. Looking great T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jan 2019)

Thank you.
Started off with about a dozen shrimp when the tank was set up.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Feb 2019)

Though i try a couple of buces emersed on the bogwood and see how they go.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Feb 2019)

Wow, insane reds with that chihiros vivid, are you happy with it?

Thinking about getting one too, is the app OK?


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Feb 2019)

Thanks.
Yes I'm happy with it. It's at a local firm at the min having a stainless steel shade made for it to stop the light overspill. The light is right next to the sofa and it lights the whole room if i turn it up. Should hopefully be ok with the shade. Should get it back mid week.
Yes the app is dead easy to use connect to light through Bluetooth,can set time adjust intensity plus colour spectrum, sunrise sunset etc. There a 6 preset colour spectrums, Then you can make you own custom presets too.They have just done a update on the Android app at the weekend not sure what is different not had chance to use it yet untill I get the light back.


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Feb 2019)

Quick pic from today just before lights off.


----------



## CooKieS (25 Feb 2019)

Very nice! Love the emersed hygrophila and the overall healthy plants. Looks like an zen garden 

Are the fish always so shy?


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Feb 2019)

Great looking healthy aquarium


----------



## AlanRR (25 Feb 2019)

Awesome tanks a this has been a great read, thanks for posting it. I am just planning my first aquarium and have been unconsciously thinking it was set in stone one set up so it is encouraging to see how much you can change things as you go along.


----------



## Raquascape (26 Feb 2019)

This stunning! Boy do those red cherries pop! 

Really healthy plant growth and has matured nicely, I'm sure most people on here would be proud to be the owner of such a tank. Really great job Dave


----------



## soggybongo (26 Feb 2019)

very, very nice mate. hat off to you


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks all for the likes and kind comments .
Yes the fish always seem to be shy apart from feeding times. I have thought about increasing the numbers of neons to see if they come out abit more.


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Feb 2019)

we need to make this tank like a 4k image, so it can be a wallpaper



who wants to donate the 5,000$ camera!?!? please! 





*Tank is looking fan-freaking-tastic just sayin'


----------

